# Remove your makeup properly for beautiful skin!



## Claire Dunn (Nov 17, 2014)

*Wearing makeup is always fun, but friends don't forget to remove your makeup properly afterwards. If you don't have a makeup remover don't worry, just take a little bit of moisturizer or lotion and apply it to your skin then wipe it off using a cotton or tissue. this will leave your skin soft, smooth and clean! *


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 19, 2014)

I like to use a little extra virgin olive oil, especially if I am wearing mascara (waterproof). I give it a good rub into my lashes. I then remove with a cotton jersey cloth and warm water. I gave up using foam/soapy cleansers earlier this year and am now just using water or oil. My skin was getting too dry. My skin is so much softer since I gave up commercial cleansers. Thanks for your post.


----------



## AnneOyer (Nov 20, 2014)

Removing makeup afterwards is necessary. Unable to remove makeup can cause skin breakout and clogged pores and it may later on damage the skin.


----------



## Claire Dunn (Dec 10, 2014)

totally agree with you! but many of us don't do it because of laziness or may be we are too tired to remove makeup. leaving makeup on overnight can cause many skin problems like acne, rashes and even allergy. so yeah, it would be really grat if all of us followed this!


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 21, 2016)

If you do light makeup, you don’t need heavy cleanser. Makeup products contains lot of moisturizer. Albolene is used to remove makeup that is difficult to remove.


----------



## Rinka (Sep 22, 2016)

I've heard, that the way in which you remove make up is also important. For example, it's better for the skin to move a cotton/tissue upside, not down.


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 3, 2016)

Rinka said:


> I've heard, that the way in which you remove make up is also important. For example, it's better for the skin to move a cotton/tissue upside, not down.



Thanks for reminding me Rinka - it is something I keep forgetting. Will paste the instruction to my Monsia cleanser to remind me to ALWAYS use upward strokes.


----------

